# Swing traders! Time of day for entry?



## edho11 (25 March 2010)

Swing traders out there using daily charts. What time of day do you typically enter your trades? Open, midday or just prior to close?


----------



## nunthewiser (25 March 2010)

um......... when the price reaches my entry point .


----------



## brty (25 March 2010)

That is a shocking answer Nun....



> um......... when the price reaches my entry point .




The OP was after the magical entry time of day to be shared by the all knowing gurus.

I also enter when the price reaches my entry point.

brty


----------



## sammy84 (25 March 2010)

Entry @ 11.53am or 1.59 pm

Can't disclose my exit time for privacy reasons


----------



## >Apocalypto< (27 March 2010)

sammy84 said:


> Entry @ 11.53am or 1.59 pm
> 
> Can't disclose my exit time for privacy reasons




yeh you best be careful I can imagine all those funds just waiting to learn your secrets!


----------



## tech/a (27 March 2010)

Most I would imagine trade the volatility found at the first and last 30 mins.


----------



## CanOz (2 August 2013)

Interesting tool here to find the relatively recent times of day where buying performed better than selling....

Free Trial too...


----------



## cbc (3 August 2013)

Swing trading!

That's me.  Hard to say.  The swing can start anytime during the day 

First 2 hours is usually the best time.  It's agonising m8.  Sitting there watching ur position going against u.


It ain't over till its over.  Iv closed out some positions with 1 hour to go thinking that I'd lost and the market decided to move in the last half hour in my favour.


----------



## tech/a (3 August 2013)

For FTSE an DAX the opening of the DJIA
For the SPI. The HSI/Nikkei/China
Open/Close
Individual Reversal Bars and blow off patterns.
News events--big ones.
Strong support or resistance supported by blow off volume coming into it.
Combinations of the above.




To me the answer as to what time--is* ANYTIME.*


----------



## CanOz (3 August 2013)

According to the moneyclock, the period from 4:00-5:00 am EST has been a bullish bias for the last few weeks....I'm assuming this is just a simple algorithm that buys 1 car at the open of each hour and closes the trade at the end, then ranks by win/loss and profitability to give an idea of any statistical biases for time of the day, over the past 14 days, which is the max look back period.


----------

